# 12/03 Raw Discussion Thread: You’re either with Baron Corbin or against him



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Toyota Center, Houston, TX*​


> With a permanent General Manager title virtually guaranteed to Baron Corbin following the WWE TLC pay-per-view, the red brand’s so-called “General Manager-Elect” has been asserting his authority even more than usual. Will the Superstars on the “wrong” side of history continue to suffer?











*Corbin closes in on General Manager position*​


> Channeling his inner Thanos, “General Manager-Elect” Baron Corbin seems determined to reduce half the Raw roster to dust under his authoritative rule. With the aid of Bobby Lashley and Drew McIntyre this past Monday night, Corbin masterminded the obliteration of Elias and the brutalizing of Finn Bálor, all while relishing the fact that Braun Strowman was undergoing elbow surgery to repair the damage he and his henchmen inflicted one week prior.
> 
> Refusing to cancel his scheduled Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match against The Monster Among Men — who is medically unable to compete — Corbin aims to win the match via forfeit and, per the match stipulation, become permanent General Manager of Team Red.
> 
> With Commissioner Stephanie McMahon seemingly allowing The Lone Wolf to do as he pleases, how will Corbin take advantage of his nigh limitless power this week?











*Inoculated Ambrose promises he’ll be at Raw*​


> After receiving a series of vaccinations to protect him from the “diseases” of the WWE Universe, Dean Ambrose has affirmed he will be at Monday Night Raw in Houston, two weeks before battling former Shield brother Seth Rollins for the Intercontinental Championship at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs.
> 
> When The Lunatic Fringe actually appears, The Kingslayer will be ready with some medicine of his own for his onetime ally.











*The Goddess’ new gig*​


> Following Alexa Bliss’ successful tenure as Captain of the Raw Women’s Survivor Series Team, Raw “General Manager-Elect” Baron Corbin put Little Miss Bliss in charge of the Women’s division — a role she’s clearly relishing.
> 
> After luring Sasha Banks and Bayley into a confrontational in-ring Q&A session, Bliss looked on as Alicia Fox, Dana Brooke and Mickie James ambushed The Boss ‘N’ Hug Connection. Even though The Boss and The Huggable One repelled the attack, Alexa set the tone for what to expect under her watch.











*Rousey teams with The Queen of Harts to face Nia Jax and Tamina*​


> One week after Nia Jax and Tamina set a Riott Squad trap for Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey and Natalya, The Baddest Woman on the Planet teams up with The Queen of Harts to battle The Irresistible Force and her imposing enforcer in tag team action on Raw in Houston.
> 
> Who will gain key momentum less than two weeks before Rousey defends her title against Jax at WWE TLC?
> 
> Don't miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay so Ronda and Natty want revenge on someone who didn't attack either of them last week or destroyed the sunglasses or rubbed in her face at the last PPV or cost her a spot on the team

No, no, we gotta go over #StandingMean and #FaceBreaker because they didn't do anything physical so they deserve it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Baron Corbin is the focus of the show right now. Let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only thing I look forward is Bliss in business suits :shrug

The rest of the show looks like shit and I really do hope that Nattie does most of the match, because Ronda is so bad when she has not rehearsed


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:mj4 i have no words


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This one will be sure to raise the ratings lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its said alot, but you look at this preview and its just undeniable that all these guys would be curtain jerkers in any other era. Zero star power whatsoever. Outside of Rousey this would be a Sunday Night Heat show at best.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> This one will be sure to raise the ratings lol


It can't possibly be as cringe as last week... can it...?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:meh

:ugh


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

See why I stopped watching lol. I think I made the right choice and it feels right because it is.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Save us, Rock.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

At this rate I will be making my 1 full year without watching a main roster show. 3 months to go


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Corbin, Lashely, Smile Guy, Nia, Crying Nat, Fat-JAX (insert Steiner Line here), Rutter-less Rowdy, Tamina...wait.....she STILL works there? Belittling Bliss, Sasha & Baley "begging to go BACK to nXt", Seth & Dean stuck in a feud that STILL revolves around Roman Regins, worthless tag division.....basically three hours of NOTHING. This seems right..........

#WWELogic #RAWisaBORE #SaveMeNXT


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

With shows like this I wonder if Vince McMahon has a nielsen box.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Monday Night Corbin, bitches! Woooo! 

LET'S GIVE THE PEOPLE WHAT THEY WANT GOD DAMMIT! :vince3

I'm so glad I don't watch Raw. It's been over a year, happier person for it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Woah there’s literally nothing interesting about this show. Not one fucking thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get you people who come into the Raw thread to proclaim that you're not going to watch Raw. If you're not watching it, why are you looking at the thread???

I'm watching for Dean & Seth like usual, gonna be nice to actually have Dean there in the arena :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HOLY FUCK, this show is DIRE.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Call me crazy although I don't know I think the show looks alright, what exactly is the big problem?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hillhank said:


> Call me crazy although I don't know I think the show looks alright, what exactly is the big problem?




Dude that’s the weakest preview ever. I care about just about anything but this is shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Rue Rue said she was going to go further on Nattie so when's she going to set Anvil's jacket on fire, have Liv seduce Tyson Kidd or let Sarah eat her cat? 

I was hoping for recurring acts of supervillainy building to a Falls Count Anywhere match. So far the glasses breaking is the peak of the feud. But at least it's still actually a legitimate feud I suppose, unlike what they had with Sasha/Bayley or anything Ember's done since her call-up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Baron Corbin is the focus of the show right now. Let that sink in for a minute.


Yeah. What's the issue? Whats wrong with a new face whos grown into his character and can actually get booed getting some shine? What do you want? Braun powerslamming the entire roster some more? Rollins and Ziggler hitting the same succession of 10 moves on each other for 20 minutes again?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

multiple gang beat downs through out the show, sounds like WCW is making a comeback


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah. What's the issue? Whats wrong with a new face whos grown into his character and can actually get booed getting some shine? What do you want? Braun powerslamming the entire roster some more? Rollins and Ziggler hitting the same succession of 10 moves on each other for 20 minutes again?


We want someone who doesn't fucking suck at everything for one. Enjoy Borin' Corbin, though. Also, people are just tired of Authority figures, especially heel authority figures. It's so overdone at this point. But if you enjoy that, enjoy.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

With the exception of Riott Squad, Bayley and Rousey, the female division of Raw sucks.
Fuck damn nepotism! Vince don't give a shit because he's leaving to his XFL soon anyways...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Last few weeks of GM Corbin because he's losing to Braun at TLC for sure :sadbecky


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm trying to be open minded about this but last week was a big mess. Does anybody know when Braun is supposed to be back??


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


I think you'll need to go full Requiem for a Dream for Raw


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I don't get you people who come into the Raw thread to proclaim that you're not going to watch Raw. If you're not watching it, why are you looking at the thread???
> 
> I'm watching for Dean & Seth like usual, gonna be nice to actually have Dean there in the arena :lol


I come to this thread because there's 0.0001% of me who still finds hope that there might be something interesting I can say "wow thats sounds cool, i'll tune in or that"

Alas every time I am disappointed. I should know better.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Baron Corbin is the focus of the show right now. Let that sink in for a minute.


It makes no sense at all. Whether one likes Rollins or not, he should be the defacto top guy since Brock is a part timer and is he's the IC champ. The workhorse is there for a reason. Even if WWE wanted to spotlight someone else, I don't get why they're going all in on Baron.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Am I the only one that really likes Baron? The show is pretty bad story wise but at least there are some good moments.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m not even bothering watching. Think I’m done with RAW. There are no stars, just geeks and Corbin is unbearable


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Woman said:


> It makes no sense at all. Whether one likes Rollins or not, he should be the defacto top guy since Brock is a part timer and is he's the IC champ. The workhorse is there for a reason. Even if WWE wanted to spotlight someone else, I don't get why they're going all in on Baron.


Yep. And that's the thing. Anyone who watched WWE TV every week knows Seth gets one of the best pops every single week for over a year straight now no matter where Raw is. Easily. Plenty of people who go to these shows (and on the internet) like him plenty.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Dude that’s the weakest preview ever. I care about just about anything but this is shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why's it so weak I like Corbin, Ambrose, and Bliss

Sure the women's tag match isn't anything to hoot and holler over ,but I don't know I think the preview looks good

What exactly do you want?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A Nia match? :tripsscust

I was hoping for her to steal the show with another GOAT promo. :heston


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Haven't watched Raw in forever, gonna give it a go tonight though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Haven't watched Raw in forever, gonna give it a go tonight though


F


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Haven't watched Raw in forever, gonna give it a go tonight though


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

It may be unlikely, but I'll watch in hope of Dean being allowed to do something great and Bray returning.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Man, and I don't give a shit about the MNF game tonight to have as a fallback either :mj2


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoping this week's show will be better than last week's embarrassment. All the talent the WWE has it doesn't have to be this bad.


----------



## VickAshley (Dec 3, 2018)

I read on the dirtscreens that this might be a return night for Bray Wyatt so I'm definitely going to make an effort to be watching tonight but can anyone confirm that this is a possibility and if so what time he might show up? I cannot make it home until just after 7:30ish (Central Time USA) but I might be able to watch in the uber home if I bring my tablet!!!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I mean it cant be worse than last weeks abortion of an episode, right?

I'll tape it and watch later. Should probably only take me 7 minutes to get through it, honestly.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## kravmaga1 (Dec 3, 2018)

only watchen for bray wyatt lol


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Can this weeks Raw get any worse than last weeks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crasp said:


>


RAW IS BORIN' ...CORBIN. :fact


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Think this is the first time i'm not watching raw live for a long time. It's not worth the hassle losing sleep over anymore.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to those nefarious Riott Squad ladies and what sort of malicious misdeeds they'll get up to this week!
Maybe they can stick their tongues out at Ronda/Nattie.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The fact that the big thing in the preview is Baron Corbin and the GM position shows how bad RAW is right now. Nothing on that preview looks interesting and unfortunately the MNF game isn't interesting either. Ugh.

i'll probably catch WWEs youtube clips of the show if anything decent actually does happen. I don't know why anyone would waste 3 hours of their Monday Night after last week was garbage and the preview this week looks bad too.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

What we have to ask, is how does Crabby feel about being made to watch RAW live...










Well, I think that's pretty clear folks!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck is this shit


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Jojo gets hotter every week sweet Jesus!


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

who died


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ll give this show an hour. If it’s as shit as the past 2 weeks, off its going!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Really, a minute of silence for Bush senior? I am not american, but the reaction I've seen around the world when he died is that he really wasn't all that loved


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROWDY RONDA!!!11


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guess it makes sense for them doing that while being in Texas.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

If Songbird McCapture gets a salute, so does everyone else lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit Raw starting with a match, hell just froze over :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jo Jo is getting borderline fat.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here comes this smiling bubbly fucking idiot again.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda opening the show?
I'm happy with this.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Natalya gonna have to carry this match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God even Cena never came out smiling like this, goofy bitch. Can she please turn fucking heel already? Knowing her she'd still come out smiling and waving as a heel.

It is funny though in UFC she'd come out dead serious, focused, but here she comes out grinning and slapping hands, shows how less serious she takes job this, in terms of kayfabe that is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corey fat shaming Nia by calling her a "massive" challenge. :bryanlol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, Ronda and the 3 charisma vacuums are opening the show :eyeroll


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah this is going to be a match..................heel turn incoming


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tamina :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Crowd are DEAD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Riott squad are booked so meh it's tough to take them serious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I take that back, it seems this isn't actually a match LOL :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is the Riott Squad carrying a table?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Uh, so are we getting a match or not? If not fuck off.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ruby/Natalya Tables match at TLC?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And Riott Squad?
With a table?
Either Nia or Ronda going through it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Table match at TLC for Natalya/Ruby?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still can't believe Tamina is actually on tv and involved in the title feud with Rousey, i mean did she threaten to expose the dirt she has on Vince or something? Bitch has to have some kind of dirt on him to be employed this long.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

7 minutes in and this show is already a cluster fuck lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> yeah this is going to be a match..................heel turn incoming




I cannot see that happening right now. Ronda has feuds with Nia, Charlotte and Becky all going on at the moment. Plus there are barely any babyfaces in the Raw women’s division as it is


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so the female version of the male beat down, yeah time to turn over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I just can't get into the women's division.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I’m just glad Sasha and Bayley aren’t involved to try to help.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Is it just me or is Ruby Riot getting hotter and hotter ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa not doing a great job keeping control of the women is she :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm already debating turning this off.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Yet again, Nat on the ground while Ronda comes to comfort her. How many fucking times do we need to see this?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ruby is so good


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol oh Texas did you actually think we was gonna have Ronda wrestle in your little dinky town?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's like Cole is trying to hint that Ronda/Nattie are in lesbians with the constant mention of "her friend".
Never does he do it fo ranyone fucking else.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's all about the heat


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ruby's got such a tight body


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I just can't get into the women's division.


The RAW division is trash compared to the SDL one.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Is it just me or is Ruby Riot getting hotter and hotter ?


Naaa, you just getting blinder and blinder.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Is it just me or is Ruby Riot getting hotter and hotter ?


Ruby is one of the ugliest females I've ever seen in my life. & I like her as a performer.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Another of their weekly segments of injured Natalya being comforted


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> The RAW division is trash compared to the SDL one.


Yeah, I can't get into either. :lol They just do nothing for me. I tried, too. But eh.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Riott squad are booked so meh it's tough to take them serious.


I love the riot squad. Beating up Geeks since Nov 21st, 2017.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, I cannot see any physical appeal in Ruby Riott. She looks like a ****.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A commercial break 8 minutes in already! That's when you know the show is gonna drag :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I love the riot squad. Beating up Geeks since Nov 21st, 2017.


I have nothing against them. Doesn't help they face Bayley/Sasha every week (except this one!).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EMGESP said:


> Yet again, Nat on the ground while Ronda comes to comfort her. How many fucking times do we need to see this?


You'll see it constantly until Ronda's feuds are freed up and Natalya can turn on her. They'll likely use her dads death again and it'll be explained with something like this "After my dad died where was you? you didn't even call me!".


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Monday Night HEAT 

:vince3


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> I have nothing against them. Doesn't help they face Bayley/Sasha every week (except this one!).


Your right. It's the same targets every week. There r other geeks in the Raw Womens Division.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ruby is pretty.
It's mostly the outfits/make up/piercings that detracts from it


Look at Ronda at a good photoshoot and look at her with her warpaint/braids/fuckery make up done by WWE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So from women to more women? Yay...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The two worst actors in the business Ronda and Natty together is always cringe.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Natalya is fucking annoying with her selling.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank God. The real and only Raw Women's Champion.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Get the Bengay for old lady Natty!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW'S women division. :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This bitch ever gonna get cleared to wrestle or is her career over? Cause with this new role it seems like they don't think shes gonna be able to wrestle again like Paige.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck Ronda has magical healing powers?
Normally you go through a table you get medical help.
Nah, we got your special friend Ronda.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh wonderful a heel in charge, gotta love how they dont have many of them.....

And Alexa just needs to be off my tv. She sucks in the ring and she's terrible to listen to.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bliss wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda can't sell beatdowns to save her life


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

My God, Alexa.......perfect ?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa... so bleh


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

15 mins in and still no match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa.

:trips8


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So they’re getting the women’s segments out early. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa Bliss wearing that outfit :trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This shit again? Seriously


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> This bitch ever gonna get cleared to wrestle or is her career over? Cause with this new role it seems like they don't think shes gonna be able to wrestle again like Paige.


Well if her IG is anything to go by she's been back at the PC training so..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my god why the fuck would they do this again after how hard it failed last week?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Are they getting the women's segments out of the way early in the show? :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

alexas ass....jesus


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck this divas shit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again with this crap fpalm

Bliss in leather pants :homer


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Vince has dementia and he didnt realize he wrote this last week


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This shit again? Seriously


Id say beating a dead horse. But the horse has been dead buried and been getting chewed on by maggots.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, Bayley actually got cheers this time instead of the usually crickets.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

same shit as last week, and they said this company was getting better

fuck off with this shite


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Sasha is forever tied down with Bayley, i mean can she do something else with Bayley not attached to her fucking hip? God i wish that Takeover match between her and Bayley never happened...

Please move Sasha to SDL away form this fucking anchor that is Bayley.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hate these two together so much....Like I can't...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god. This is gonna be bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Putting all this crap in the first hour because no one will watch it otherwise. :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I recall Roman saying he'll be champion and it will stay that way if people want it or not during a promo


Seems they're trying it with this garbage


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a question, when does this show stop sucking dick?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Get the mic away from Sasha and Bailey.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

this is so bad, its embarrassing for the performers to say this shit....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Annnnd Bayley already effed up her lines twice.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Sasha calling Corey out for him shittalking her all the time :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so cringe


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I never bought into the whole “Vince doesn’t try during Monday Night Football season” thing. But, well, here we are.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They've really made Bayley and Sasha so unlikable. Ugh.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Man, this had to be one of the worst openings to a show ever. Ronda Rousey and now this.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wildly cringey segment :lauren


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Not even the great Alexa Bliss can save this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Imagine paying your hard earned money to be there in person tonight :mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is so fucking awkward, can we end it already :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Bayley don't make Alexa get that Kendo Stick again.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow, Renee is real sassy tonight. She's got her scolding mother delivery down pat.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like Vince McMahon wrote another RAW.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

How long are we gonna go with this garbage


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

that was off script lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Right, that's enough for tonight. I was hoping to wait til the HEAT but I can't take it anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god Bayley and Sasha together is just pure fucking cringe at this point, get these two on separate fucking brands! please!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa with the :buried


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is so bad. At least we've got Alexa to look at.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any super drugs?
We need super drugs.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Charly all covered up smh


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow they are determined to keep doing this stupid public question segment until they get it right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WOAT RAW opener.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why do I feel like they were shooting a bit there? It was awkward


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So that has to be a huge fucking wig Alicia Fox has on her head right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank god the speaking is over. Whew.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bayley fucking sucks. What a fucking donkey...

She’s so god damn cringeworthy, man. Like fuck off already.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Alicia's hair is ridiculous lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

And please stop talking about tag titles for the women, its not needed! Which means we'll get them sadly. And fingers crossed that Alexa isnt on commentary when they come back


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

:yawn:yawn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana has lost weight but still looking nice and thicc


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Please...for the love of God or Gods...make this stop.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why?


What the fuck is going on


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol segment was bombing and Vince was like "Send those damn women out there to end this shit!".


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Where's the Riot Squad ? There are 5 geeks in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are they turning Alexa into the next Teddy Long? "TAG MATCH!"


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

How do these writers still have a job at WWE? Seriously who writes this garbage and not feels the cringe while writing it?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They have absolutely no clue what they’re doing or where they’re going with this segment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Besides Alexa in leather that was one of the WOAT segments of the year


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> And please stop talking about tag titles for the women, its not needed! Which means we'll get them sadly. And fingers crossed that Alexa isnt on commentary when they come back


It's pretty much all but been confirmed it's happening. (most likely Mania) WWE has been handing out "we want women's tag titles" signs to people in the crowd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a short ad break :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I've never seen a forest grow so fast with as many plants they had out there. Worst segment of the year candidate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Picture in picture during one commercial? Well, better than the usual 5 mins commercial breaks.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I still think Alexa is trying to get in between Bayley & Sasha


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

"Women Tag Titles"


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Thickie James looking sexy tonight...damn


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The state of this womens division compared to the one The Man has built. Incomparable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana must be bipolar, one week she thinks shes a face then the next thinks shes a heel, watch next week she'll come to Bayley and Sasha's aid and tag with them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, there was picture in picture for the ad break? We didn't get that.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I wonder if the wrestlers actually enjoy being in segments like those?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Imagine being a commentator and having to sound excited about this garbage each week.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Women's tag titles...please don't...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> I wonder if the wrestlers actually enjoy being in segments like those?


Yeah my stream was from USA Network and it was just picture in picture for the nintendo switch


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol segment was bombing and Vince was like "Send those damn women out there to end this shit!".


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Wait, there was picture in picture for the ad break? We didn't get that.


Yeah, it was weird, though. One commercial for the Nintendo Swtich, which was PIP, and then it came right back to Raw fullscreen. Odd, but still better than the usual. Weird that you guys didn't get that. :hmm:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Two weeks in a row with this shit?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great... so Sasha and Bayley's gonna be glued to the hip until those stupid womens tag titles are created.....

And the fucking division is too god damn thin for a tag division on top of a singles division, you combine the womens roster from Raw and SDL fine but as separate brands the roster is too damn small for that.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

The Bayley To Belly is the WOAT finisher. Seriously.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Imagine being a commentator and having to sound excited about this garbage each week.


But...it’s Boss Time!! :cole


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Did they literally just announce their wrestlemania plans right there and then.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice Thong peak by Thickie there


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Calling it right now - this will be the lowest rated RAW of the fall season. By a clear margin.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

How was I not invited to the Drew McIntyre appreciation night ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This will be the usual long commercial break. And no PIP, either. Back to usual business. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin "Rise to Power" and Drew's Appreciation night? It's like they want us to change the channel


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, I’m out. That was quick.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

RCSheppy said:


> The Bayley To Belly is the WOAT finisher. Seriously.


It was a finisher in the early 80's. So was the DDT. Now? Just another move. At least the Borely to Belly isn't "the Cobra" or the "Slow KO punch".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew appreciation night? I appreciate him all the time :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Putting all the drivel in the most watched hour. What a shitshow. :beckylol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

this show is actually hard to watch, it's painful.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There's no way in hell I'm watching RAW past this point. Save your time guys.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm out


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Corbin "Rise to Power" and Drew's Appreciation night? It's like they want us to change the channel


Speak for yourself. Drew McIntyre the mold from which all men should be created. And Baron Corbin the best GM in WWE History. 

It's like I wrote the show myself.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So the point of that awkward cringey Q&A was??? if it was just to lead to that match then they could have just had the match happen we didn't that that dumb shit to lead into it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What deranged Orangutang came up with this crap? I truly think we and everyone else who watches this should sue en masse for Intentional Brainslaughter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun in a Will Ferrell movie. So random.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, almost 40 minutes in with no men :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Thrilling


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow...they killed this thread in 30 mins...I think that's a record even for Raw.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"Just" crossed the line Ronda?

Its been over 30minutes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Constable."

:mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember teaming with Ronda incoming. Basically Ronda replacing a charisma vacuum with another


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Was this video package paid for by the friends of Corbin society? :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is Alexa Bliss wearing 6 inch heels, or is Ronda really fucking short too? Bliss is literally 5'0 flat at best, and with what look to be 4 inch heels she's just as tall as Ronda? Isn't Ronda supposed to be like 5'7?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Has Time Magazine named a person of the year yet ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see what they do with Corbin once he's eventually no longer GM.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Smackdown's Women's division is the hottest thing in WWE right now, Raw's Women's division is the worst as proven in those opening 30 mins.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow they’re really desperately trying to build up Baron Corbin as this evil power hungry dictator

If he had any personality or talent, it would be better pulled off


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Christ


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Is Alexa Bliss wearing 6 inch heels, or is Ronda really fucking short too? Bliss is literally 5'0 flat at best, and with what look to be 4 inch heels she's just as tall as Ronda? Isn't Ronda supposed to be like 5'7?


Ronda is a legit 5'7"

They aren't allowed to lie about height in MMA & she was always listed at that height.



Alright_Mate said:


> Smackdown's Women's division is the hottest thing in WWE right now, Raw's Women's division is the worst as proven in those opening 30 mins.


Tbf, SmackDown has 3 female GOAT candidates in Becky, Charlotte & Asuka, Raw has.. well... this.

At least Alexa can talk..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like that TLC poster with Dean & Seth on it :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if these idiots are facing the revival again.....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so another 3 on 2 again or 3 on 1 bollocks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll never understand why these guys are on Raw every week nowadays.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So...an entire storyline based on urination? ...beats a SD a few years ago when they had Natalya farting leading to a match with Beth Phoenix.....Yes, that actually happened.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Didn't even make it to the first ad break. I was expecting bad.. And they overdelivered.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Least they could do during the Corbin appreciation segment is have Vince come out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if these bastards are gonna put Dean & Seth's storyline on near the end and make me sit through the entire show first. Probably :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince must be trolling with this first hour. :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

More Lucha House Party :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And I was told earlier today that Corbin has grown into his character. :lol Man.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> Vince must be trolling with this first hour. :lmao


Fortine pinata too


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lucky Horse Pity? 

I just know Vince came up with this gimmick. ...Watch, there will be something about the "Freebird rule" soon.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't imagine wanting to be in attendance at a Raw show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Royal Rumble time can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let me guess. Revival to job again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg they are seriously facing The Revival again...why?! they've had The Revival job to these guys like 3 weeks in a row, whats the fucking point?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

progressively gotten worse what a good idea, lets show a repeat of last weeks

jesus we are


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Revival need a revival :mj2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Again? Screw this...I'm out. I'd rather watch a channel with nothing but static...at least you can pretend the static is actually 'wrestling".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again with this fpalm


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Jesus Christ, they’re trying to outdo how shitty last weeks RAW was. This is truly incredible stuff.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ here we go again with the Revival Jobbing to these idiots... Can't take it anymore im tapping out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, I was slightly wrong. A three on one match. Okay.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This shit show is just a repeat of last weeks episode [emoji849][emoji1751]*[emoji3603]


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is messed up man.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I really don't know why the Revival doesn't complain to Corbin about this, he's obviously allowing it :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

5 guys who may be roaming the independents next year.....


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Fine with this since the revival are boring jobbers and the fans actually love lucha house party!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

All of these guys have been completely buried and used as filler....sad


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

He's right.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Does Vince think about what he can do every Monday Night to further bury the Revival ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was cool by Kallisto.


----------



## kravmaga1 (Dec 3, 2018)

bruh this shit again


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Why does this feel like the 30th time I have watched this match?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad thats over. Lets not do it again next week


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised that Kalisto is like Rey Mysterio, so now I need to see them meet each other :lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Vince must really fucking hate the revival


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin and the women the centerpieces of Raw again.

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was Vince just sitting around one day and was like "I got a great idea! Lets job The Revival out every week to some masked Mexican guys! it'll be great i hate those guys! hahaha".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what is that thing in the box, is Corbin gonna propose to Drew? :lmao


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

“Well, shit. At least it can’t get any worse than last week, right?”

Vince McMahon: “Hold my beer...”


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

And some people want wrestlers like Pentagon Jr and Fenix to join this company.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

everyone's gear is on point tonight except for Metalik. 

They sort of wasting the talent of Lucha House Party, it's like two tiny steps above the atrocity that was the Mexicools. Metalik and Dorado should be a regular tag team, and Kalisto should be solo. 

The house party rules have them limiting their moveset for moderately interesting spots and the matches are too confusing or contrived.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BarrettBarrage said:


> And some people want wrestlers like Pentagon Jr and Fenix to join this company.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Exactly. They'd be booked like ass on the main rosters.


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

The continues jobbing of The Revival (which BTW, Stone Cold Steve Austin said is the best tag team he's seen in 20 years when it comes to in-ring chemistry and understanding or how to work along with the referee) along with this stupid lucha house party rules needs to end. I don't care if you create a storyline where The Revival can't beat Lucha because they are high-flying and the Revival has been unwilling to adapt to a more modern style of wrestling, but the handicap matches brings nothing to anything.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

NotAllThere said:


> Why does this feel like the 30th time I have watched this match?


Because it is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish it was 11 already so this show is over and the E&C show starts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus standsout? Okay.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

sailord said:


> Vince must really fucking hate the revival


they take one step forward, then two back. Either The Revival are paying their dues, or they have heat in the back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> they take one step forward, then two back. Either The Revival are paying their dues, or they have heat in the back.


If it's just them paying dues; they're paying some damn heavy dues. :lol


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I can’t wait to see the ratings of this dumpster fire.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It really feels like this show has been mostly video packages and talking.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

McIntyre and Corbin, 2 of the most boring and bland guys on the entire roster


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hey jack jester, can you kill corbin and then take out drew, thanks very much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is he a 'psychopath?' Because he's heel? :mj4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

At least they’re doing this Drew shit early so I can dip afterwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It still baffles me that they're using Drew as a lackey. Stop making him follow people around already :/


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shut up, everyone! It's the chosen one!
Corbin is gay for Drew.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gold medal of excellence.

:mj4


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew/Finn at TLC? That PPV is gonna have some bad matches.

Gold Medal? Oh that will work about as well as Vince calling him "The Chosen One"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who writes this shit? fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy shit, the amount of empty seats, fucking love it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm, Drew once favourited a tweet of mine when I tweeted at him, so he's a hypocrite :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Pretty good promo so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is that supposed to be Kurt's gold medal or something?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Why is he a 'psychopath?' Because he's heel? :mj4


Lol yeah i don't get that nickname either, its not like he goes around stabbing people with screwdrivers and trying to kill anyone. He seems rather normal, he's always in a bad mood but that doesn't make him a psychopath.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Drew is god!
RAW is the house that McIntyre rebuilt!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Ronda is a legit 5'7"
> 
> They aren't allowed to lie about height in MMA & she was always listed at that height.
> 
> ...


The UFC has lied about multiple fighters heights in the past, so this is simply not true. Their listings are genuinely horrendous. 

Check out "6'5" Shane Carwin against 6'3 Frank Mir for instance.

Better yet check out this entire reddit thread which shows what a joke the listings are in the UFC (its nearly WWE level bad)

https://www.reddit.com/r/MMA/comments/6lu1wn/the_always_reliable_ufc_height_stats/

Ronda is 5'5 AT best.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Lesnar vs McIntyre in the main event of WM is going to be boring as fuck.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph face turn prob incoming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph/Drew feud now?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

If these fans had any balls they’d get up and walk out.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Drew saw what happened to Mickie when a pretty little blonde tired to use her for her benefit and wasn't going to allow the same to happen to him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they start a Dolph/Drew feud right before Drew's match with Finn at the ppv? odd timing, would have been better to do this the night after TLC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is random. Was always gonna happen, but still feels random.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they're turning Dolph face then? Bugger, I was hoping for a Drew turn.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolph can at least get a bit of a reaction when he comes out. Drew? Comes out to crickets. Hope they realize that before they push him too much more. He was bad in main events in Evolve, IMpact and NXT. And his mic skills are atrocious.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolph is starting to get up there in the face/heel turns.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I was really hyped for Drew when he returned. 

Unfortunately with some help from awful booking, the WWE universe doesn't give a shit about him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph face turn then.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Dolph is about to get destroyed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah i don't get that nickname either, its not like he goes around stabbing people with screwdrivers and trying to kill anyone. He seems rather normal, he's always in a bad mood but that doesn't make him a psychopath.


He's more grumpy than a psychopath.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> everyone's gear is on point tonight except for Metalik.
> 
> They sort of wasting the talent of Lucha House Party, it's like two tiny steps above the atrocity that was the Mexicools. Metalik and Dorado should be a regular tag team, and Kalisto should be solo.
> 
> The house party rules have them limiting their moveset for moderately interesting spots and the matches are too confusing or contrived.


They've had a couple of great tornado tag matches on 205 vs Itami/Tozawa and Murphy/Nese. Got another one against TJP and Mike Kanellis on 205 this week which will probably be way better than anything they've done on Raw the past few weeks. The current storyline is just so illogical :lmao


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> Dolph is starting to get up there in the face/heel turns.


Still will never pass the Big Show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Random Dolph face turn number 39123721893


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Drew needs to beat the living hell of Dolph. I hope he really leave the company after he did his job wiith him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think any of the people with 'crazy' nicknames actually suit them, with Drew & Dean being the two worst offenders :lol


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the SCRATCH AND CLAW promo from Dolph next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew and Dolph are wrestling now?! WTF? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah don't save this match for a ppv just do it now, they was built up as allies for months, they finally turn on each other and they just do the match immediately on an episode of Raw? so fucking dumb.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> This is random. Was always gonna happen, but still feels random.


It's like they remembered Ziggler/Drew was never settled.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069775644261679105
:lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> If these fans had any balls they’d get up and walk out.


How when you don't even have the balls to stop watching?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew getting on the mic during the match.

:bjpenn


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Why not save this match for a ppv instead of giving it away on a regular episode of Raw? Classic wwe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm surprised this isn't the match at TLC, but Finn instead.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finn is so over despite his shitty booking, it's amazing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I was wondering why I heard the crowd finally make a sound...Balor showed up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Why not save this match for a ppv instead of giving it away on a regular episode of Raw? Classic wwe.


Oh they'll put it on ppv, after we've seen it a dozen times on Raw, cause ya know that way we'll really care about the ppv match....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am bored


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dolph back to being King of the Geeks :duck


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Finn Balor isn't smiling :sodone

That's when you know shit just got real :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuckery incoming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent match. Could've been better without that long commercial break.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Finn is so over despite his shitty booking, it's amazing.


Ooh God. The male Becky Lynch. Over ? More like Overrated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew losing in Drew's appreciation night is like Rusev losing in Rusev Day


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's amazing how quick things flip around - Dolph was acting like a massive jerk to Seth just last week now we got 'let's go Ziggler' chants this week :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for 'Drew appreciation night.'

:mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I really dislike the Alabama slam being called the Alabama slam. It just sounds weird. Maybe it's the way MAGGLE says it :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> I really dislike the Alabama slam being called the Alabama slam. It just sounds weird.


It's always been called that dating back to Bobby Eaton.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dolph winning with some fuckery.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pinned by a superkick? lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL they gave the first pin over Drew on the main roster to Dolph of all people :lol (with some help from Finn but I digress lol)

At least Dean is now not the only person to lose to Dolph's superkick lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!! Dolph Ziggler ACTUALLY WON :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolph being the first in pinning McIntyre :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DOLPH WON?!?!?!?!

HOLY SHIT.

:trips8

That's the end of Drew's undefeated streak, too.

WOW.

:trips8


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What conditioner does Elias use? :lol


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

Why are people complaining that Dolph just won? If Ziggler would have lose then people would have said it was burying Dolph and a super obvious waste of time.

That was brilliant and a very well booked segment before and match. I loved it. Great way to turn Dolph face and kick it off with a huge, unexpected win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias' hair looks weird tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> It's always been called that dating back to Bobby Eaton.


the way it sounds in my ears is weird

it being called that all the way back to bobby eaton doesnt matter to me :draper2


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

In 2018 unless you are Brock Lesnar you cant be heel and always look strong without cheating


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't see McIntyre vs Brock with this kind of booking. Beaten by Dolph with a Super Kick? Sure there was shenanigans but there's no way they have big time main event plans for him being booked that way. Gotta love the 50/50 booking. Shows that Brock has been booked too strong through the years if you can't see anyone that took a loss as a threat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> the way it sounds in my ears is weird
> 
> it being called that all the way back to bobby eaton doesnt matter to me :draper2


It should. Poor Bobby.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh they'll put it on ppv, after we've seen it a dozen times on Raw, cause ya know that way we'll really care about the ppv match....


Oh right. Hope the 345th match is as exciting as the 344th.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny when you think about how many people win matches using the superkick on the main roster, Dolph Ziggler, Carmella, Tamina, Rusev. Then you got the ones who just use the superkick in the middle of matches, The Usos, Seth Rollins, Adam Cole, Luke harper, Kevin Owens, Shelton Benjamin, Tye Dillinger, and pretty much everyone on 205 Live uses it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So why doesn't Corbin strike Drew's loss from the books?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> It should. Poor Bobby.


i think it's the way MAGGLE says "alaBAMa slAM!" 

doesnt work for me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias as a heel >>>>


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias' hair is all fluffy. It looks like mine when it's humid :lol


----------



## Username1444 (Apr 9, 2018)

Drew talks like a wilding from Game of Thrones.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf is going on with Elias' hair? He just shampoo and blow dry it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The Almighty Bobby Lashley."

:lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley's gonna kick some ass at TLC


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh please tell me it's not Bobby Lashley ass time....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted yet. Attendance for tonight's RAW



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobby Lashley is so roided up its hilarious. Its a joke that someone like him can get passed the piss tests.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, it looks like it's almost time for Bobby Lashley to show off his ass :trips8

Edit: Speak of the devil :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a weird segment.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Gee! I wonder what the main event of RAW will be next week. 

Corbin, Drew & Lashley vs Balor, Ziggler & Elias. 

Lets see how close I am.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

NEW VINCE GIF!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finn Balor everywhere :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, God. Jinder. Just when it couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Weird, getting through a table from a ladder doesn't do anything to Lio, but a guitar to back kills him?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Finn Balor, I seriously don't get the hype. He looks like a geek.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Now these two?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ryhno's sideburns need some help.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Somehow this RAW is in the process of attempting to overtake last weeks as the worst RAW of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee needs to get better eventually....right?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

He's got kids


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069782989540777985


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uhm, did they actually said that Corbin/Strowman will be the TLC main event? Or is it the Balor/Jinder? Either way, both sound awful


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, my week got ruined by having to see Bobby Lashley's ass again, but at least Lio Rush got it :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure what the point of Bobby Roode is yet.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ziggler's face again?

God help us.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2000. WWE was actually fun back then.

:mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*They got me interested in Rhyno vs Slater with a simple storyline.

That's all you gotta do WWE.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roode is 205 pounds? He's eligible for 205 Live? Weird :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are we to believe that was Roode's only robe or he couldn't get a new one made? lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Ziggler's face again?
> 
> God help us.


*I think Tweener and I think it will be McIntyre vs Balor vs Ziggler.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess Roode only has one robe.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

what episode of TNA am I watching?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So are we to believe that was Roode's only robe or he couldn't get a new one made? lol.


*But that one was GLORIOUS! :delrio*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BACKSTAGE BRAWL!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG I am so tired of Corbin. We see WAY too much of him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> I guess Roode only has one robe.


Lol yeah even though he's wore a black and white one and a red and gold one on raw multiple times. But they gotta make it so the blue one was his only one to fit this dumb storyline.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't believe I want Jason Jordan to return to become Gable's real tag partner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin literally dominates the airtime during Raw these days. It's hilarious.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Renee: “Baron Corbin is a jerk at the highest level”

:lol Jesus her lines are terrible


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Roode is 205 pounds? He's eligible for 205 Live? Weird :lol


*He's about the same size as Ariya Davari.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HEAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Graves just randomly interrupts Cole there. Graves has become awful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> 2000. WWE was actually fun back then.
> 
> :mj2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Prayer Police said:


> I can't believe I want Jason Jordan to return to become Gable's real tag partner.


They should of never split in the first place.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> OMG I am so tired of Corbin. We see WAY too much of him.


Yeah i know, its weird feels like just about a year ago he was only able to get on tv for pre show matches before ppvs and in throwaway feuds that no one cared about. 

But ever since he shaved his head its like he's been constantly on tv and the primary focal point of Raw, what was his stringy thinning hair the one thing Vince hated about him? So when he shaved it suddenly Vince felt the urge to push him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now, how will WWE ruin Dean & Seth's storyline this week?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Now, how will WWE ruin Dean & Seth's storyline this week?


they already tipped their hand, MAGGLE calling their relationship "bizarre"

letting you know some real shit incoming

there should be absolutely nothing "bizarre" about any facet of this feud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The last two times they've said, "Dean Ambrose live tonight." So, no Seth tonight? They're certainly not advertising him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Daddy Ciampa :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Hope he never gets called up


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dean baring his teeth like that NEEDS to be a smilie


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they using a picture of Ambrose in the doctors office to advertise he's gonna be there live?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is taking forever.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are they using a picture of Ambrose in the doctors office to advertise he's gonna be there live?


STOP ASKING COMPLETELY LEGITIMATE QUESTIONS


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell???

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the fuck is going on? Why have they turned Dean into a weird germaphobe?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Dean giving away his Wrestlemania entrance? :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

okay, that kinda looks awesome


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dean Anthrax!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol is Ambrose Bane now?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bane


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol. I thought it was a Wyatt return with a new gimmick.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Legit thought it was Lars debuting with those sirens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is going on????

:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

We can't hear you dean!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dean trying to be Bane from the Dark Knight Rises? :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

No one cared who he was, until he put on the mask.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bane Ambrose :lmao :lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Bane Ambrose


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Promo from inside a gas mask.

We are through the looking glass here folks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean just jumped the shark. fpalm


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Vince McMahon must have recently watched The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is either going to be genius or incredibly incredibly bad. No middle


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol with that necklace and coat Dean looks like some pimp on a street corner.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so confused right now :lmao

He's looking a little different too - that jacket, his beard being a little fuller, a necklace and his hair being a little shorter too.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Yep here we go wacky Heel Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Ambrose looking like Bane :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When Dean turned I expected Jon Moxley and , for a bit, it seemed like we were going to get that, but what we got is the same wacky Ambrose, but insulting the crowd, how dissapointing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WE WANT ROLLINS CHANT.

:mark:


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The Jacket


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

I was looking forward to heel Ambrose.

He's absolutely awful.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dean's hair color matches the color of the fur of that jacket.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That entrance was the best part of tonight so far.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Dean being the moral compass of WWE. Yeah right Deano, that's never been you. Stop bullshitting us all :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

But, Dean, you're supposed to be The Joker :vince7


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

What happened to the magic of the 2014 Ambrose/Rollins feud? This is so weak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY Dean still cares about titles! :woo

Also Dean got scared by Seth's BURN IT DOWN scream :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I really hope Dean has his goons with him permanently during this run.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are these guys not allowed to take off the masks? :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn that Burn It Down! just hitting out of the blue sounded pretty awesome, they should change it so that hits at the start of his theme everytime now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!! 


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wut in the hell


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I HATE that they're making Dean a cowardly heel. Dean was never cowardly as a heel before. Don't do that to him.

Also, I'm also glad to see that Dean's kept up his gym routine and is still looking buff.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose such a good heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need a gas mask for this segment. :tripsscust


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

I guess Ambrose is just going to beat this guy up every week.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Seth’s tshirt meant to mean “Seth F’N Rollins”?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE should sign OVE and make Ambrose the leader of them, he is from Ohio isn't he? he'd fit in with them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.

Dean telling that little kid to piss off at the end.

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So those sirens are part of Dean's entrance music now?

Hmm, a big part of this is feeling like an all new Dean. But parts of it are like the old Dean.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor kid wanted a high five :lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

So what’s with the gas mask’s?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

this took a b line the wrong way


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I liked that segment. Something different. Chase continues. Dean has new garb, updated theme and potentially some security. :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I kinda like those sirens in Dean's theme, his theme needed something heelish added to it and thats perfect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If the sirens will be part of his entrance music from now on... fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that :lmao

I don't like that Dean is cowardly. I do like that he has sort of a new look. I love that he's getting a lot of mic time. I love that Dean and Seth are interacting more physically.

(also that chain he was wearing is VERY Roman, I like to think that's the real Dean bringing a little bit of his bro with him)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Which city are they rn? Houston? So there is a chance of Ember actually getting a reaction when she teams up with Ronda since she is from there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee comes off like such a moron during these segments. Please get rid of her as a commentator.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee getting upset...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nattie's facial expression when going through that table.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Nia and Tamina, you leave Charly alone!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they stop with Renee acknowledging Dean is her husband? its doing nothing for the story, cause shes giving shit answers to Graves and sounding like a total dumb ass. 

Last week she was like "How am i supposed to know whats going on in his head?" now this week its "People aren't entitled to know what goes on behind closed doors with a husband and wife" just shut up bitch.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Renee should just snap one week. I would.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069790623761383429
This guy.

:mj4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why do they say who her tag team partner is now? Wait until the match and have it a surprise!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Leave charly alone :mj2


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That scream :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia mad that they are only serving salad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn near broke that mic. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That scream was awful. Goodness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For a moment I thought Nia was going to eat Charly


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What is the fucking point of this match? neither of these guys are ever on raw anyways, and neither of them are gonna be on raw after this, whoever wins is gonna go right back to catering and the other is gonna become a jobber on SDL.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Rhyno really is unbelievably fat now.

Still moves pretty well for his age/size tbf.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. Was hoping Slater would lose.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I Got Kids!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Stop leeching off of Becky, Nia. Don't scream again either.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This match is 2 years too late.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Which city are they rn? Houston? So there is a chance of Ember actually getting a reaction when she teams up with Ronda since she is from there


No she’s from Dallas. And Houston doesn’t like Dallas.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My Brotha Rhyno gotta get a real 9-5 :mj2


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So I guess his done with the WWE and that was the point of this


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince should go back to being on commentary so we don't have to watch and listen to these poor middlemen (and that poor middlewoman) be repeatedly humiliated by parroting whatever Vince screams in their earpieces.

Plus don't even try to deny it you'd :mark: so hard to hear "WHAT A MANEUVER!" again. Until you heard it 60 times every Raw anyway.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Black Cobra said:


> That scream :lmao :lmao :lmao


*"MIIIINE!!!!"*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069794108317818880


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I hate everything.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lavidavi35 said:


> No she’s from Dallas. And Houston doesn’t like Dallas.


Yeah but they'll for sure announce her as "Texas' own Ember Moon!" just watch.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia is so bad.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Dean going to have a few words with Corey after that but that was funny / haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath gonna be a ref.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Slater might actually get more TV time as a ref.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

recently i was wondering if RAW threads would get to 800 posts

now i wonder if they'll get to 600

soon enough, 400 

what a job vince and kids and in-law are doing :trolldog


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Asuka is so fucking done, they've really done a good job of completely taking away any kind of aura or star power she had in NXT, now shes just a goofy wacky eccentric Japanese chick, shes just fucking awful in those mixed match challenge promos and it really makes WWE look racist as fuck how they got her acting.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

LMAO.. Ambrose and Rollins were wearing same pants and pretty much the same shoes. The fued is horrendous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Finn.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

:currylol hes a ref


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God how many times has Balor faced Mahal? god damn can we get a draft or something cause i'm tired of seeing these same damn matches between the same damn motherfuckers every week.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Corey...cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

This has to be leading to Slater getting fed up, and having a match with Corbin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commentary has been worse than usual tonight. Cole has actually been the best out of the three. Christ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ChonWein said:


> LMAO.. Ambrose and Rollins were wearing same pants and pretty much the same shoes. The fued is horrendous.


Oh wowww, two dudes were both wearing skinny jeans. WHAT A FUCKING HORRIBLE FEUD.

:lmao

What kind of weird logic is that?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God how many times has Balor faced Mahal? god damn can we get a draft or something cause i'm tired of seeing these same damn matches between the same damn motherfuckers every week.


so you can get the same damn matches between the same damn motherfuckers every week after ONE week of different matches between different motherfuckers 

game over man, game over


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm starting to think Vince secretly wants Jinder to give Balor another concussion with as many times as they've put them in random matches against each other.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, these two have wrestled eachother quite a bit it feels like.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Black Cobra said:


> I'm starting to think Vince secretly wants Jinder to give Balor another concussion with as many times as they've put them in random matches against each other.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Apollo Crews? okaaaay


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> so you can get the same damn matches between the same damn motherfuckers every week after 1 whole RAW/SD of different matches between different motherfuckers
> 
> game over man, game over


Yeah of course it would eventually get back to the same matches over and over again, but ffs i need something different for a little while, i'm tired of Mahal vs Balor, Revival vs Lucha House Part, Sasha and Bayley vs Riot Squad,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Something got censored there.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Corbin needs to send Crews back to Ring Of Honor.................................


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey it’s apollo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crews.

:trips8


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Oh wowww, two dudes were both wearing skinny jeans. WHAT A FUCKING HORRIBLE FEUD.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> What kind of weird logic is that?


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for watching the show so I don’t have to guys!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, is this women's tag match the main event?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ChonWein said:


> LMAO.. Ambrose and Rollins were wearing same pants and pretty much the same shoes. The fued is horrendous.


What a weird reason for hating a feud :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So much Charly tonight wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean & Seth's stuff should have main evented over this tag match. Meh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew with the beatdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is Renee even wearing? Everything about her has gone downhill since becoming a commentator.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahaha fuck this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why they promoting Lars as the hottest free agent in history? lol they're acting like Okada or Kenny Omega is coming or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lars.

:mj4


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

idk bout you guys but i give 0 *ucks about lars sullivan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still not sure how I feel about Rousey's theme.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I turned in for the main event just to see what's happening
2018
Tamina in the main event
Now THIS is an evolutiom


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa. Ronda's not smiling. Must be serious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck Ronda not smiling and waving for once? am i dreaming? She needs to come out looking like that everytime she comes out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG there's been so many brawls tonight :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Drew with the beatdown.


He should've tossed him.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069799817998565376


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda not coming out smiling for once. Took long enough.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I think Andre moved better than Nia, even at the end of his days.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is this the main event for tonight?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

At least she's not smiling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> OMG there's been so many brawls tonight :lol


The AE is back! :woo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Is this the main event for tonight?


I think so. Just a random tag match.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Oh wowww, two dudes were both wearing skinny jeans. WHAT A FUCKING HORRIBLE FEUD.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> What kind of weird logic is that?


To be fair, skinny jeans are cancer.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Is this the main event for tonight?


Has to be, they can't go overtime anymore and theres only 8 minutes left.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

So we go from Vanilla midgets in skinny jeans to Bad ass Ronda!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

They have to constantly remind us what Nia did to Becky because all that heat Nia had has died down and the crowd has already gone back to ignoring her


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The women are main eventing Raw a lot lately. I don't remember the last time one of the top guys main evented Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible main event.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope Nia tears both her quads.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> So we go from Vanilla midgets in skinny jeans to Bad ass Ronda!


Ronda lost her badass vibe when she got KTFO and cried in a pillow...came back and then got KTFO again in 30 seconds.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia needs to stop fucking screaming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ember is such a random partner for Rousey.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ember is the only talented wrestler in this wring and she's getting mauled lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Black Cobra said:


> They have to constantly remind us what Nia did to Becky because all that heat Nia had has died down and the crowd has already gone back to ignoring her


Yeah i think they was really expecting that heat to stay with her for a while, they even gave her a fucking nickname for it, but since Becky is back already and its been a few weeks, everyone has forgotten or just don't care anymore.

So now every week Nia has to bring it up "Like what i did to Becky" its pathetic, no one cares about this fat bitch they need to realize that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Haven't watched any of the show (thankfully), why is Seth-Dean not the main feud for the show?

Who gives a fuck about Braun vs Corbin or Ronda vs Nia..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol its obvious as fuck they're gonna have Ronda come in in the last minute and just hit her signature moves on Tamina and win before that overtime, just watch.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

is it just me or does Ember Moon botch atleast one move a match..seriously


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey should just destroy Nia and Tamina.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3 mins left there's no more overtime right?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Over half a year and Ronda's weakness is still 'I distract the ref while my partner gets double teamed"


She's a fucking fan of wrestling. She'd know not to do that. But let's make her dumb.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey calling spots pretty loud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black Cobra said:


> They have to constantly remind us what Nia did to Becky because all that heat Nia had has died down and the crowd has already gone back to ignore her


It's like I said before. Nia is incapable of maintaining heat because she has neither the mic skills nor the charisma to sustain it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ace said:


> *Haven't watched any of the show (thankfully), why is Seth-Dean not the main feud for the show?*
> 
> Who gives a fuck about Braun vs Corbin or Ronda vs Nia..


Here is their segment from tonight.






The show has been focused on Ronda, Corbin and Drew.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did I was anything?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As it should be.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda literally just missed both of those moves by a solid foot. 

How anybody can watch Ember Moon deliver her strikes, and then watch Ronda completely botch hers and insist she's a good wrestler boggles my mind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda without rehearsal is so bad


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The women open and ended RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw all 4 of those women blatantly miss contact with their opponents at different points of the match.

Yikes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow her armbar gets worse and worse everytime she does it, jesus what was she even doing to Tamina's arm? she didn't even have her arm locked up, looked like she was trying to shove it up her vag while sitting Indian style.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Honestly, I don't get it.

You'd think if Seth was being set up for Brock, he would naturally move to top star of Raw since Roman is out. But it seems like Braun is their guy with just how much they're featuring a nothing feud of his when he's not even there fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rhonda needs more training.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, I really loved RAW this week.

It was batshit crazy, got some good heat and every single match had some reason. It wasn't without it's flaws, but I genuinely felt entertained for the majority of the show. 

Here's hoping WWE continues in this direction. 9/10


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow, particularly awful performance by Tamina in that match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> You'd think if Seth was being set up for Brock, he would naturally move to top star of Raw since Roman is out. But it seems like Braun is their guy with just how much they're featuring a nothing feud of his when he's not even there fpalm


If that report is true, they're probably saving it for January, Feb, or March. Last year they didn't start the build to WM until the night after EC. We're still 2-3 months away.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This Raw was better than last week, but still awful. It feels unrecoverable at this point


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> If that report is true, they're probably saving it for January, Feb, or March. Last year they didn't start the build to WM until the night after EC. We're still 2-3 months away.


 Seth-Dean should be the top feud on the show, but for whatever reason it's Braun-Corbin even with Braun out. That's shit they'd do for the top star.

Braun-Corbin is nothing but they're getting the TLC stip and Ronda-Nia is filler no one cares about.

The booking in the company is a mess, look at what they're doing with the world championship on SD.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why don't the men main event Raw anymore? Seems every week it's been the women closing out Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton's workout videos>>>>RAW


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Ruby Riott Super-Kicking Natalya + other Riott Squad members Powerbombing to a table on the outside

- Baron Corbin/Drew McIntyre/Dolph Ziggler segment + attack + counter into Zig Zag

- Drew McIntyre vs Dolph Ziggler + Finn Balor interference

- Drew McIntyre backstage interview

- Finn Balor tossing Lio Rush to Elias so he can smash the guitar on him

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins segment + brawl

- Drew McIntyre ambushes Finn Balor backstage


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why don't the men main event Raw anymore? Seems every week it's been the women closing out Raw.


 Because the men are all geeks and losers.

You think actual stars like Rock, Austin, Taker, HHH etc. would be midcarding for the women?

We're in the era of zero star power.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why don't the men main event Raw anymore? Seems every week it's been the women closing out Raw.


Last week the main event was Corbin vs Balor :shrug


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Ruby Riott Super-Kicking Natalya + other Riott Squad members Powerbombing to a table on the outside
> 
> ...


 Yikes, this sounds like an awful show :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Seth-Dean should be the top feud on the show, but for whatever reason it's Braun-Corbin even with Braun out. That's shit they'd do for the top star.
> 
> Braun-Corbin is nothing but they're getting the TLC stip and Ronda-Nia is filler no one cares about.
> 
> The booking in the company is a mess, look at what they're doing with the world championship on SD.


Oh, it definitely should be the top feud, but it's WWE. The focus for the last couple of months has been almost entirely on the women and Baron Corbin. The women opened the show up tonight and closed it. And there were numerous Corbin segments in between. The focus is all on the women and Corbin. This is what Vince wants, so this is what he gets.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Lunatic Grinch said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet. Attendance for tonight's RAW
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler


But I thought Raw had all the mainstream star power...? :hmmm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Last week the main event was Corbin vs Balor :shrug


I forgot about that. I fell asleep and missed last weeks main event.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nolo King said:


> Wow, I really loved RAW this week.
> 
> It was batshit crazy, got some good heat and every single match had some reason. It wasn't without it's flaws, but I genuinely felt entertained for the majority of the show.
> 
> Here's hoping WWE continues in this direction. 9/10


Are you insane? Everyone is entitled to their opinion but come on man.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, it definitely should be the top feud, but it's WWE. The focus for the last couple of months has been almost entirely on the women and Baron Corbin. The women opened the show up tonight and closed it. And there were numerous Corbin segments in between. The focus is all on the women and Corbin. This is what Vince wants, so this is what he gets.


 I'm losing interest in the company - why should I watch when their men are such losers? Don't get me started on their awful booking of world championships.

The WWE championship can't get stip matches or get close to main eventing PPVs when the UC isn't even there.

SD is the B show and Raw feels like it's missing top stars. Braun is not a top star even though he is presented as it (long been past it since Brock buried his ass for the millionth time), Seth and Dean stuck in the mdicard and Ronda feuding with Nia Jaxx - who cares.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

WWE lost it's way a long time ago. The bridge that divides the fans and the product is non existent at this point. They are completely and utterly out of touch with reality.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought WWE couldn't get worse, but it's the absolute worst I've seen it.

What is there of interest to watch? I cannot wait for SD to hit sub 2m in the coming months as Raw hits record lows multiple times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> WWE lost it's way a long time ago. The bridge that divides the fans and the product is non existent at this point. They are completely and utterly out of touch with reality.


Yep. Been that way for awhile now. Nothing new.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The first hour was an abomination so this RAW wasn't good but also not wholly rancid.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ace said:


> I'm losing interest in the company - why should I watch when their men are such losers? Don't get me started on their awful booking of world championships.
> 
> The WWE championship can't get stip matches or get close to main eventing PPVs when the UC isn't even there.
> 
> SD is the B show and Raw feels like it's missing top stars. Braun is not a top star even though he is presented as it (long been past it since Brock buried his ass for the millionth time), Seth and Dean stuck in the mdicard and Ronda feuding with Nia Jaxx - who cares.


Stop watching, you aren't missing anything....trust me.

I haven't watched Raw in months, was going to try tonight and forgot about it :lmao


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Absolutely love that the attendance for tonight's show was bad, seriously they deserve this. The way they've been shitting on the fans with all these illogical, boring, and nonsensical storylines/matches. Tamina in the main event of Raw? Baron Corbin and a guy who isn't even there being more focused on than Ambrose and Rollins? How the fuck does this happen. Raw has officially reached Shit Creek.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Yikes, this sounds like an awful show :lmao


Tonight wasn't nearly as awful as last week's episode :ciampa

However, the first hour did suck though :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Literally the only thing slightly interesting tonight was the Ambrose and Rollins segment, everything else was awful and could be skipped over.

Theres guys on Raw i used to love but they've ruined them and i can't stand any of their segments or matches. They've ruined Bobby Roode, on NXT he felt like a big deal like a star, Bobby Lashley has been ruined, he felt like a big deal in TNA, dude was winning world title and destroying motherfuckers, The Revival was having 5 star matches in NXT and generating a shit ton of buzz but they've been turned into jobbers and buried 6 feet under.

WWE are good at taking great talents that you love and slowly turning them into utter shit and making you hate them. Okada, Omega, Naito, all of Bullet Club, anyone with even a semi amount of talent on the indies stay far away from this fucking cancerous fucking abyss that is WWE. 

And i feel fucking terrible for Undisputed Era and anyone on NXT who has to come to this fucking terrible main roster and have their careers slowly destroyed and turned into no nothing jobbers. Ciampa, Gargano, Black, UE, Kairi Sane, Bianca Belair all will be ruined and booked like shit when they go to the main roster without question.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cole actually said that Ember Moon started out her career as a protege to Nia Jax.

:lmao


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

It was reported that Vince wrote Raw last week. Did he wrote tonight's Raw's again? It was god awful.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Once again, unsurprisingly the Dean and Seth segment outshine everything else yet they're never given top billing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince is purposefully trolling kayfabe when they have Renee talk about Dean's heel character.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This was much better than last week's Raw IMO. It still wasn't great, but so much better than last week.

The Dean & Seth segment was BY FAR the best thing on the show though. Dean's promo was MUCH better this week, the brawl was good and I'm loving Dean's look.

Why that wasn't the main event segment is fucking beyond me  I had been thinking Dean vs Seth could main event TLC, but now I seriously doubt they will.



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Once again, unsurprisingly the Dean and Seth segment outshine everything else yet they're never given top billing.


They were in the final segment two weeks ago, but since Dean's turn, that's the only time they have been. Meh.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't hate my life enough to willingly waste precious time watching something I know is garbage.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I stood﻿﻿﻿ by and did nothing when Baron Corbin wrestles Finn ten years in a row. I didn’t say anything when they made Bayley a kissless virgin who was too lame to hit her arch rival ﻿with a kendo stick.

But tonight they jobbed Drew McIntyre to Dolph Ziggler and they’ve finally gone too far. It needs to be said.

RAW is not a good show.﻿﻿


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Soul_Body said:


> I stood﻿﻿﻿ by and did nothing when Baron Corbin wrestles Finn ten years in a row. I didn’t say anything when they made Bayley a kissless virgin who was too lame to hit her arch rival ﻿with a kendo stick.
> 
> *But tonight they jobbed Drew McIntyre to Dolph Ziggler and they’ve finally gone too far. It needs to be said.*
> 
> RAW is not a good show.﻿﻿


Holy shit this happened!!! xD, the Dolph Ziggler effect strikes again this time on Drew, lucky for me I don't like him.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Read the results. Wow that sounded awful. Happy I didn’t watch


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice to know that Vince has finally gotten around to watching Dark Knight Rises...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Just scanned through Raw really quick.

Alexa coming out in those leather pants was easily the best thing on the entire show. :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Still not sure how I feel about Rousey's theme.


It's a good song but terrible theme for a wrestler. She needs something a lot more ass kickier


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I missed RAW tonight. Should I check it out now or just delete it from my DVR and not waste my time?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

My name is Mister Abigail and it has been two weeks since my last Raw.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Pronk255 said:


> I missed RAW tonight. Should I check it out now or just delete it from my DVR and not waste my time?


Delete it, you'd be better off watching paint dry.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Awful


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Ace said:


> Haven't watched any of the show (thankfully), why is Seth-Dean not the main feud for the show?
> 
> Who gives a fuck about Braun vs Corbin or Ronda vs Nia..


I think Vince sees Ambrose as a geek and I guess the new physique didn’t dissuade him of that, and he sees Rollins as a guy that he gave the Hunter / Steph rub to and the guy couldn’t draw as champion & he got hurt during that run to boot. I just don’t think he’s ever going to see those guys as acts that can carry a show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I have watched the last two weeks of Raw. I want six hours of my life back.

Seriously, Raw (and WWE as a whole) usually dips in late Nov/Dec, but I can't remember the last time there was this little to like on the show. There's the Seth-Dean feud, and McIntyre... and they just had him take a L to Dolph Fucking Ziggler.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

had it on in the background before I left this morning - opening women's segment...sat down to actually watch a bit before I left and another women's segment started so just deleted it off my sky box

I am just removing all WWE stuff off of my sky planner now - it's beyond crap


----------



## holmlea-pad (Jan 28, 2014)

*That was just awful*

That has to be the worst show ever. 1st hour with pointless diva shit. Jobbers and awful segments. Then ending with more awful diva mess. 
So glad I don't watch that live or go to it. It's only going to get worse 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

And here I was thinking last week's Raw was the worst I have ever seen....we are screwed.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: That was just awful*

To be fair it wasn't completely awful. Ziggler vs drew was good and I liked they protected drew in a loss by having 2 guys beat him. And he got his heat back later. But yes the raping of the tag division continues to piss me off. And not to sound like an orange daughter obsessed dolt but I'd be fine with listo, dorada and dorado being deported to Mexico. I can't fucking STAND lucha house rules


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: That was just awful*

Drew/Dolph was OK. Dean/Seth showing signs of improving. Dean though is capable of so much more.

The rest was garbage. Really feel like Alexa is going to do something to betray Corbin. 

The Women's Division on Raw is so bad. Without Alexa wrestling there isn't even a decent active mic worker. Bayley fumbling her lines again and again. Nia just being awful and Natalya and her selling. Throw in that main event was pure crap just really, really bad work from all.

Still think last weeks was overall worse.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The only things I remembered from RAW was the show being opened with two straight Women's segments. One of them being another Bliss-Banks-Bayley promo segment that was losing my interest. I remember Rhino and Heath Slater having to wrestle a match to see who has to quit and I guess it was Rhino's time to go. That's fine with me. Not sure what to make of Heath having to be a referee though. And Drew McIntrye took a pinfall loss to Ziggler. Just wow. Why? 

The only segment I really enjoyed was Dean Ambrose coming out with a gas mask and sounding like Bane. I assume Vince McMahon must have finally made time to watch "The Dark Knight Rises." Good promo from him and the attack on Rollins was very effective. Makes you can't wait until Rollins gets the upper hand on Ambrose. I understand why this segment was at the top of the 3rd hour. The 3rd hour loses viewers so might as well have the women's tag match main event.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I still think Alexa is trying to get in between Bayley & Sasha


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

First inoculations & now a gas mask, have they made Ambrose a germophobe or something 

What's next? He refuses to wrestle without wearing rubber gloves.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Balor being the only good thing about the show.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So let me get this straight..

Sasha and Bayley segment with Alexa got panned last week..and you put the same segment again....

Ambrose is a germaphobe and has a bigger problem with the fans being there than Seth Rollins ...

With balor, If they do Corbin v Balor for the 1000th time after this, I am gonna be pissed.. 

As a sidenote, Womens division of Raw is so bad..they badly need Charlotte and Becky both on Raw...and probably move Sasha Bayley and maybe a couple more women to Smackdown..or better have all the women on Raw and let them compete for just the one title...

And Thank you Rhyno for all your contributions to wrestling!! The gore is one of the most realistic finishers i`ve seen..Looks very intense..


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Baron Corbin is so boring and having him as the authority figure isn't working at all imo.
-Somehow, they're managing to make me NOT care about Heel Dean or his feud with Seth with how they're using them.* They've turned Dean into just another generic "I hate you people" Chickenshit Hell and it's not working.
-Alexa as the GM of the Women's Division-ENOUGH of the heel authority figures WWE.* You've been running that idea into the ground for 20 years now and it's not working anymore.* Also Sasha and Bayley didn't seem into it at all, probably because they know that Alexa will end up being one of the First Tag Champions in the end anyway.
-Rhyno retiring should have aired on TV, but I wish him well in whatever he decides to do next.
-Nia is still awful and they're getting dangerously close to turning Ronda into a female Brock and that would NOT be a good thing.

All in all another terrible episode of Raw.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Pronk255 said:


> I missed RAW tonight. Should I check it out now or just delete it from my DVR and not waste my time?


Delete it. 
Raw was that bad it may corrupt your HD if you let it fester.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

This episode was no doubt better than last week. Opening the show with two straight womens segments, what the hell are they thinking?? Ronda is a star, I understand but this constant women's division filler is getting so old. Lucha House Party is garbage, worst part of the show, I've always hated this kind of shit and always will. Nia sucks as well.

The positives, Seth/Dean took a step in the right direction, I actually enjoyed Deans promo. He is looking strong and I hope he doesn't lose clean, I'm always afraid of that with new heels. Elias continuing to look great, I wish they would do a little more with him, he can easily be a main eventer with very little effort. Pull the damn trigger. Drew and Dolph feud starting up, I'm all for it and Dolph as a face is fine with me, they need more top faces and he does a decent job in the role. 

I can't wait for Braun to return and beat down Corbin, Lashley and Drew along side Elias, Balor and Ziggler (I'm assuming) should be fun. I'm calling it now though, Lars is going to debut at TLC to interfere in that match, he will be one of Corbin's henchmen. Hopefully Braun still wins.

Overall, not a great show at all but at least I had a few positives, last week I had none.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

What's Ambrose' character supposed to be now?

Oh and least I forget; Fuck off Ziggler.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Brock said:


> *What's Ambrose' character supposed to be now?*
> 
> Oh and least I forget; Fuck off Ziggler.


Germaphobe Bane apparently :lol


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

I rewstched RAW this morning and i think this past RAW forced the women a bit too much. I'm all for them getting time and don't want the women to be on the backburner anymore but I just think this episode it was forced too much. The depth of the division isn't that great so it was constantly the same people. The sit down segment with Sasha and Bayley introducing the idea of women's tag belts should have been introduced last week. I guess I just didn't like how it was done more than the amount of time given.

I think there are talented guys on the roster who could used one segment instead of Ronda getting 4 segments in an episode, natayla getting 2, nia getting three. Just felt like a little bit of overkill this time.

Or do you think this is happening because we don't have reigns or strowman or Zayn or owens and they feel like Ronda and Alex bliss are the faces of the brand now and want to mask a lackluster men's division?

Personally I'd like to see Apollo Crew for more than a few seconds and why not use Tyler Breeze to show his talent. That way breezango could be more legit when Fandango returns from injury.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brock said:


> What's Ambrose' character supposed to be now?
> 
> Oh and least I forget; Fuck off Ziggler.


The gas mask zombie from Doctor Who?


----------



## SquaredEagle (Nov 29, 2018)

Brock said:


> What's Ambrose' character supposed to be now


Um...Bane. I thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SquaredEagle said:


> Um...Bane. I thought that was pretty obvious.


IndieBootlegBane

:ambrose4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe how bad the entire announcing team is. They're getting worse, too.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I can't believe how bad the entire announcing team is. They're getting worse, too.


Renee is soooo bad lol

Also Ambrose dressing up as Bane is fucking cringe worthy lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Renee is soooo bad lol


That's putting it mildly.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

They actually made "Unsafe Worker" into a gimmick/character.

Absolute carnies.

(Yes there's a huge difference between people like AJ Styles breaking someone's neck with a Clash and Nia, AJ had a character before that happened, they just added the facet of "The Clash is super dangerous" to him. Nia had nothing before this unless you count weepy bullied chunky girl.)


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Man the RAW roster feels really thin with all the injuries etc. Re Nia at one time I kinda liked her...I lately find her near cringeworthy on the mic.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

In parts it was so boring.
Natalya gets beaten up, AGAIN. She is injured caued of this, AGAIN. Then they talk about a mystirious tag team partner for Ronda, but everyone knows, that Ember is the only one left. She is used AGAIN against Nia+Tamina. NIas speech was so boring ...
Then they do the segment with Alexa + Huggers from last week again.  This moment I already stopped focusing on the show.

Finns influence on the matches was the only interesting thing in this weeks RAW.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

lowest raw rating in history incoming


----------

